# Hyatt Highland, Carmel CA Sun 3/19/17-Sun 3/26/17



## bagpipers (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi,

Full Week - Top Resort - Hyatt Highland in Beautiful Carmel Ca, Sun to Sun 3/19/17 - 3/26/17

$700
https://highlandsinn.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2017)

Is this an exchange?  The forum rules ask that exchanges not be posted here.

If it isn't an exchange, it can be posted here, but you cannot charge an additional fee for a guest confirmation.  $700 is the max.


----------



## owe222 (Mar 7, 2017)

Interested in the week
Thank you
Owen


----------



## bagpipers (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent a PM Owen


----------



## owe222 (Mar 7, 2017)

bagpipers said:


> Sent a PM Owen


Please contact me at  owe222@live.com


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2017)

owe222 - in the top right corner of the screen there is a blue link that says inbox - if bagpipers sent you a message, it will be there.


----------



## bagpipers (Mar 7, 2017)

We spoke, thanks Denise


----------



## Mike&Edie (Mar 7, 2017)

Man, I wish we were around so we could snag this.  Highlands Inn is so beautiful!

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## bagpipers (Mar 7, 2017)

Still Available


----------



## BagsArePacked (Mar 8, 2017)

bagpipers said:


> Still Available



Pm sent



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

